# 'Grand Canyon: River At Risk' 3D BD



## steelers1

they are saleing this on amazon.de for eur 24.99 i dont speak or read german. how much would this cost us $ also if anybody no`s what region it will play in. any imfo please. have a nice day.


----------



## Sdashnaw

I ordered it a couple of days ago and the total with expedited shipping was 51 Euros. Based upon Google's currency conversion it is about $63. I would imagine that the slower shipping would be cheaper. My order page shows that the expected ship date is 06/29 and the expected delivery date is 07/01. Also if you have a US Amazon account you can use it to log in on the German site as well and will pull all your information over for checkout. As far as what Region it is the Amazon page does not say but I would wager that it is Region Free. The German version of Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs is Region Free and I just got in the UK versions of Coraline and Ice Age 3 and they are both Region Free as well.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sdashnaw* /forum/post/18799657
> 
> 
> I ordered it a couple of days ago and the total with expedited shipping was 51 Euros. Based upon Google's currency conversion it is about $63. I would imagine that the slower shipping would be cheaper. My order page shows that the expected ship date is 06/29 and the expected delivery date is 07/01. Also if you have a US Amazon account you can use it to log in on the German site as well and will pull all your information over for checkout. As far as what Region it is the Amazon page does not say but I would wager that it is Region Free. The German version of Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs is Region Free and I just got in the UK versions of Coraline and Ice Age 3 and they are both Region Free as well.



hay thanks for the imfo sounds good. have a nice day


----------



## jbug

Can't wait for the U.S. version.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Is this the same video source that Panasonic uses in part of their demo disc, anybody know?


Jason


----------



## almostinsane

Probably. Same scenes as on the current BD disc.


----------



## ChrisHawks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sdashnaw* /forum/post/18799657
> 
> 
> The German version of Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs is Region Free and I just got in the UK versions of Coraline and Ice Age 3 and they are both Region Free as well.



Regarding Coraline and Ice Age 3....you are referring to the anaglyph 3D (Red-Green glasses) versions, I assume? The Real Bluray 3D versions are supposedly not in wide release yet, as they are exclusively bundled with the purchase of a Panasonic 3D TV.



---Chris


----------



## Sdashnaw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChrisHawks* /forum/post/18803941
> 
> 
> Regarding Coraline and Ice Age 3....you are referring to the anaglyph 3D (Red-Green glasses) versions, I assume? The Real Bluray 3D versions are supposedly not in wide release yet, as they are exclusively bundled with the purchase of a Panasonic 3D TV.
> 
> 
> 
> ---Chris




No I am taking about the 3D Blu Ray versions. They are the Panasonic Promo versions and they are readily available from UK sellers on eBay. Coraline has No Region and Ice Age 3 is Region Code A, B, & C. I have had them for a couple of days now.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sdashnaw* /forum/post/18804116
> 
> 
> No I am taking about the 3D Blu Ray versions. They are the Panasonic Promo versions and they are readily available from UK sellers on eBay. Coraline has No Region and Ice Age 3 is Region Code A, B, & C. I have had them for a couple of days now.



have you got to play them yet and so how did it turn out thanks.


----------



## jbug

And, how much did you pay for them. I saw a seller on eBay that had Coraline for 111.00. No way I'm jonesing that much. If you post you have those movies you might as well go the whole nine and give some type of review to those starving for their next 3D title and the curious. I'm both.


----------



## Lee Stewart

LOL . . .


Reminds me of the early 90's when people were paying astrominical prices for Japanese import LDs.


----------



## wired1

Yeah. I want 3D titles as much as anyone, but would feel like a sucker if I paid $100 - $200 per title...


To each their own. We allllll have our crazy, irrational cravings










Mine is single malt scotch!!! LOL!


----------



## Paul S Penny

ordered my copy on amazon.de last week. Just got my shipment notification. Should have it in a week or so. Maybe quicker. Often standard shipping from Germany gets to me faster than from California. lol


Google Translate inside Chrome ROCKS for buying from Amazon.de, by the way. I only had to guess at what the buttons say... and they're pretty obvious is you use amazon often.


----------



## wired1

Just skimmed through this disc as it arrived 45 minutes ago. All I can say is WOW! OMFG WOW WOW WOW!


The sound is awesome, and the image not only is shot to fill the whole screen (IMAX!!!) but is GORGEOUS!!!


As for the 3D effect. BEST I HAVE SEEN IN OR OUT OF THEATERS. EVER. PERIOD. If you have a 3D TV, GET THIS.


Only issue is the disc is slow to load on my Sammy player; may be a disc issue, may not be.


Either way, I must have said "HOLY COW" 54 times so far, and no one is here but me and the plants, LOL.


Can't wait to show my wife later!!!


----------



## almostinsane

No ****, hands down the best content so far.


----------



## javdog

Agree on all counts.


The Demo footage of this Bluray is what actually sold my wife on 3D. Simply jaw dropping. the potential of bluray 3D is showcased perfectly with this title.


----------



## whitetrash66

just ordered this. How long does it take to come from Germany?


----------



## almostinsane

If you paid for express it is 2-3 days. The other option took 2 weeks for Cloudy to arrive at my door.


----------



## Scottsomnia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you paid for express it is 2-3 days. The other option took 2 weeks for Cloudy to arrive at my door.



I expressed it yesterday I thought it was 2 to 3 weeks . Apparently I not that strong at reading German


----------



## NorthTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whitetrash66* /forum/post/18856519
> 
> 
> just ordered this. How long does it take to come from Germany?



Just got mine in today's mail. Looks like it was shipped out on June 28th. I did not request any special shipping. Billed 21 Euros for the Blu-Ray 3D and 14 Euros for shipping (Versandkosten) for a total charge of 35 Euros. (I pre-ordered it on June 15th but believe they had to hold shipping it out until the June 28th release date.)


As to Region on the cover it says "FSK ab 0 freigeben." I assume that means region free.


It also lists as languages as German and English.


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthTV* /forum/post/18856571
> 
> 
> As to Region on the cover it says "FSK ab 0 freigeben." I assume that means region free.



No, that's the age restriction. "allowed for 0 years and up". Does it have a reversable cover without that big badge? A lot of european DVD releases have that now, since the EU required these huge labels plastered over the cover.


----------



## JamesN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarabaeus* /forum/post/18856601
> 
> 
> ...Does it have a reversable cover without that big badge?...



No...other side is ads for other IMAX Blu-rays, unfortunately all in 2D.


----------



## NorthTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesN* /forum/post/18856634
> 
> 
> No...other side is ads for other IMAX Blu-rays, unfortunately all in 2D.



As I posted over on the 3D Source Components subthread, there is a list of the advertised titles and a statement that they are planned for 3D. To be exact, the statement is, "Weitere 3D Titel in Planung." There are eight additional listings from "Mumien" (Mummies, Secrets of the Pharaohs -USA 2007) to "Die Alpen" (The Alps - Climb of your Life -USA 2007.) For a complete listing head over to the other thread.


----------



## Joseph Clark

I just ordered this today - about 35 Euros shipped. Not bad. I had (but lost) a link for an interview with McGillivray, the director. He talks about how the 3D CGI was created. It made me want to see the whole thing even more. I love his "Coral Reef Adventure" Blu-ray. I've watched most of it in converted 3D. The photography is absolutely stunning. I've used it for a long time as one of my favorite HD demo pieces.


----------



## almostinsane

Was this filmed with two cameras or was it somehow converted?


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/18857245
> 
> 
> Was this filmed with two cameras or was it somehow converted?



here is the offical web sight hope this helps. http://www.grandcanyonadventurefilm.com/


----------



## javdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/18857245
> 
> 
> Was this filmed with two cameras or was it somehow converted?



It's not converted, this is an example of proper native 3D camera filming. That's one of the reasons it is so spectacular.


----------



## wired1

Sorry to gush, but we watched it last night (the wifey and I) and she was dumbstruck by the image. SHe even posted how amazing it was on Facebook.


Keep in mind, this is a woman who said "I hate 3D!"


Not anymore. This disc could sell the tech if shown properly.


I cannot wait until they release the other IMAX documentaries


----------



## JamesN

I agree with everyone's praise of this title. EuroVideo has done a wonderful job on this Blu-ray. The main menu (animated and in 3D) is nicely executed.


As others have noted, some of the footage is indescribably beautiful. I've been to the Grand Canyon a couple of times. The last time we went, we shot around 900 pictures, but not a single one could convey a fraction of the awe that one experiences when seeing it first-hand. This IMAX 3D footage (and the fly-overs in particular) comes the closest of any media I have ever seen to conveying some of that awe. The 3D helps to relate some of the vastness and scale that simply can't be captured in 2D.


I was surprised to see some decidedly 2D footage sprinkled throughout the feature (e.g. Tara's kayak adventure). I'm not sure whether these shots were intentionally shot flat or whether there was some technical glitch along the way.


Also, the two or three fisheye lens shots (which seem to be present in every IMAX documentary) look kind of odd to me and don't seem to work as well in 3D as they do in 2D.


I'm not trying to nitpick. To be fair, I am continually amazed at the places in which, and conditions under which, these filmmakers are able to get an IMAX 3D camera rig! And I'm certainly grateful that films like this are getting made at all. It must be a massive undertaking.


----------



## pmalter0

You guys convinced me; I just ordered GC, and am sending back my unopened CWACM. I figure GC should arrive from Germany(standard shipping) about the same time my Mits 3d adapter finally ships.


----------



## wired1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/18858911
> 
> 
> You guys convinced me; I just ordered GC, and am sending back my unopened CWACM. I figure GC should arrive from Germany(standard shipping) about the same time my Mits 3d adapter finally ships.



Enjoy!! Any reason Cloudy is being sent back??







Adorable movie and the 3D should look great; mine is on the way


----------



## chicodang

Just ordered mine this morning 


Regards


Dan


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wired1* /forum/post/18859157
> 
> 
> Enjoy!! Any reason Cloudy is being sent back??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable movie and the 3D should look great; mine is on the way



I wanted my first 3d blu-ray to have a "wow" factor; from what I've read here, GC has it and CWACM doesn't. I'll watch CWACM 3d when Netflix has it.


----------



## steelers1

just ordered mine yesterday the 2and said it will arrive between july 15th and july 19th.


----------



## JamesN

Has anyone tried out the BD-Live feature on this disc yet? I had read somewhere that it was supposed to feature a '3D-compatible application', but I don't understand German and haven't been able to navigate through it yet.


----------



## NorthTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joseph Clark* /forum/post/18857177
> 
> 
> I just ordered this today - about 35 Euros shipped. Not bad. I had (but lost) a link for an interview with McGillivray, the director. He talks about how the 3D CGI was created. It made me want to see the whole thing even more. I love his "Coral Reef Adventure" Blu-ray. I've watched most of it in converted 3D. The photography is absolutely stunning. I've used it for a long time as one of my favorite HD demo pieces.



There is actually an extra feature on the disc showing the making of the 3D video. Unfortunately, that feature itself is in 2D, however. And yes, this is the extended version of the Grand Canyon teaser that comes with the Panasonic Blu-Ray 3D player demo DVD.


----------



## HermantoWang

anyone know this Streetdance 3D are region free or else ??


Thanks you ....

http://www.amazon.de/StreetDance-3D-...ref=pd_sim_d_4


----------



## wired1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HermantoWang* /forum/post/18861390
> 
> 
> anyone know this Streetdance 3D are region free or else ??
> 
> 
> Thanks you ....
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/StreetDance-3D-...ref=pd_sim_d_4



I do not see the "3D" logo typically placed on the front cover of "real" or stereoscopic titles. This looks to be a red and blue glasses affair.


I may be wrong, so someone please feel free to step in if you have specific info


----------



## HermantoWang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wired1* /forum/post/18861444
> 
> 
> I do not see the "3D" logo typically placed on the front cover of "real" or stereoscopic titles. This looks to be a red and blue glasses affair.
> 
> 
> I may be wrong, so someone please feel free to step in if you have specific info



same as me, i dont see any 3D Blueray logo on the front cover,

i think i pending first for buying this title.


thanks for the info mate ....


----------



## pjb16

Just bought this for the 34 Euros yesterday. Can't wait to get it, especially if it's a amazing as so many are saying.


----------



## zanzibar68

I'm Italian and yesterday I receveid this 3D Bluray.It is very amazing!


----------



## DaGamePimp

I thought this was coming out in the US this month..?


Jason


----------



## Paul S Penny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/18867723
> 
> 
> I thought this was coming out in the US this month..?
> 
> 
> Jason



Source of this info?


----------



## Gae

There's a preview in 3D of this over on Youtube...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2drzKpTiGBU 


I'm off to find my shutter glasses.....










Gae


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthTV* /forum/post/18857051
> 
> 
> To be exact, the statement is, "Weitere 3D Titel in Planung."



That translates to "Futher 3D titles are planned".


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarabaeus* /forum/post/18868707
> 
> 
> That translates to "Futher 3D titles are planned".



Actually it looks more like "Further 3D titles _in planning_"


----------



## Ferdopa

Outstanding.


The best Blu-ray 3D available today.


----------



## Columbo345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gae* /forum/post/18868205
> 
> 
> There's a preview in 3D of this over on Youtube...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2drzKpTiGBU
> 
> 
> I'm off to find my shutter glasses.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gae



I believe shutter glasses do not work with any Youtube 3D videos at this moment. Have you gotten them to work?


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Columbo345* /forum/post/18869353
> 
> 
> I believe shutter glasses do not work with any Youtube 3D videos at this moment. Have you gotten them to work?



Wouldn't they work if the youtube video is SbS?


----------



## almostinsane

I think you need to view it full screen.


----------



## walford

If not in full screen then you should see the side by side image in 2D.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul S Penny* /forum/post/18867927
> 
> 
> Source of this info?



Just thought I read it somewhere on the net but maybe I was mistaken...?


Jason


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/18868740
> 
> 
> Actually it looks more like "Further 3D titles _in planning_"



Yes, verbatim, but would that be good english?


----------



## richbutler1

Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs - BR 3D is available now at Best Buys. PS: PowerDVD Ultra10 has the new Mark II update to Bluray 3D now up on Cyberlink Site: ALso see update link for existing v10 Ultra owners!


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarabaeus* /forum/post/18869939
> 
> 
> Yes, verbatim, but would that be good english?



Definitely good enough for this site.


----------



## Gae




> Quote:
> Wouldn't they work if the youtube video is SbS?



The original clip is side by side. The player allows you to view it in various 3D outputs.




> Quote:
> I believe shutter glasses do not work with any Youtube 3D videos at this moment. Have you gotten them to work?



Yes, I view the clips in Stereoscopic Player.


Hint....it's amazing what you can find rummaging around in your Temporary Internet Files folder.










Gae


----------



## 3D Bluliever

Hi,


I am the producer of Grand Canyon Adventure BD 3D. Thanks to all for your appreciation of the quality and for taking the trouble to get it from Germany.

I am trying to release it as fast as I can in the USA and in other markets. I will come back in a few weeks with an announcement of a US street date this fall.


My friends at Eurovideo in Germany decided to jump out there and fast track it to have the bragging rights of the first live action BD 3D in Europe.


I am also working on several other 3D titles from my IMAX library and expect to release later this year:


Mummies: Secrets of the Pharaohs

Dinosaurs Alive!

Wild Ocean

Dinosaurs of Patagonia

Ultimate Gs


in 2011 I should get out by Q2

Ultimate Wave Tahiti

Arabia 3D

Legends of Flight


As you can see I am a believer and am doing my best to seed the 3D

market with as much true 3D high quality content as I can.


In regards to the flyer in the Germany package - a bit rushed - it gives the false impression that other 2D films like the Alps and Hurricane on the Bayou will be released in 3D - I will not convert anything to 3D. Only the films listed above are 3D films, and only those films will be released in 3D BD.


Thanks to everyone on this thread for their valued feedback and stay tuned there is more 3D BD fun yet to come from Big Picture Digital!


Cheers!


Ryan


----------



## pmalter0

From one and all, thank you and Godspeed, Ryan!


----------



## HermantoWang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3D Bluliever* /forum/post/18872097
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am the producer of Grand Canyon Adventure BD 3D. Thanks to all for your appreciation of the quality and for taking the trouble to get it from Germany.
> 
> I am trying to release it as fast as I can in the USA and in other markets. I will come back in a few weeks with an announcement of a US street date this fall.
> 
> 
> My friends at Eurovideo in Germany decided to jump out there and fast track it to have the bragging rights of the first live action BD 3D in Europe.
> 
> 
> I am also working on several other 3D titles from my IMAX library and expect to release later this year:
> 
> 
> Mummies: Secrets of the Pharaohs
> 
> Dinosaurs Alive!
> 
> Wild Ocean
> 
> Dinosaurs of Patagonia
> 
> Ultimate Gs
> 
> 
> in 2011 I should get out by Q2
> 
> Ultimate Wave Tahiti
> 
> Arabia 3D
> 
> Legends of Flight
> 
> 
> As you can see I am a believer and am doing my best to seed the 3D
> 
> market with as much true 3D high quality content as I can.
> 
> 
> In regards to the flyer in the Germany package - a bit rushed - it gives the false impression that other 2D films like the Alps and Hurricane on the Bayou will be released in 3D - I will not convert anything to 3D. Only the films listed above are 3D films, and only those films will be released in 3D BD.
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this thread for their valued feedback and stay tuned there is more 3D BD fun yet to come from Big Picture Digital!
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Ryan



Excelent !!!


God bless you Ryan.


----------



## mhetman

Ryan,


Great news.....I ordered my version late last week and can't wait to try it out..


----------



## DualEdge

Thanks for your post, Ryan. Can't wait to see these new films!


----------



## buzzard767

Thanks, Ryan. I ordered Grand Canyon from amazon.de yesterday and can hardly wait for your US releases of the others.


Buzz


----------



## steelers1

ryan your the man. keep up the good job. ordered mine last week cant wait for it to get here. looking forward for the others to come out. thanks have a nice day.


----------



## whitetrash66

Ryan,


you rule! you are a Saint to all of us 3D nerds with expensive TVs and no content!


Great to know that you will be putting all of these out. Are your films usually region free?


----------



## wiggo

Mine arrived yesterday, and it is awesome! Even the menu screen is cool. And it looks much better than the scenes on the Panasonic demo disc. This one is staying in the BDP as an always ready demo.


I will be buying all of the films on the list.


----------



## jbug

A thumbs up to Ryan for his dedication and for being a believer in 3D. I can't wait to get those IMAX 3D documentaries.


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesN* /forum/post/18859374
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried out the BD-Live feature on this disc yet? I had read somewhere that it was supposed to feature a '3D-compatible application', but I don't understand German and haven't been able to navigate through it yet.



Got my copy yesterday. The disc menu came up in english right away on my Oppo, the disc seems to look at the player's language pref.


The BDLive is there, and it also starts up in english, but there is zero content.


One thing I noticed different between this and the german "Cloudy" was the menu choice for playing in 3D or 2D. On Cloudy, when selecting 3D, it would just display an error message when the system is not 3D capable. On the Grand Canyon, it just starts playing in 2D. I think, if both options are there as a choice, then the behaviour of "cloudy" is better. Let's see what the disc authors do on future 3D releases. The MvA did not even have a prominent menu choice to play the movie in 2D, if I remember that correctly.


----------



## wired1

Ryan, thank you so much for this wonderful disc! I am soooo excited to see what you produce next and you can be sure I would buy it from Germany, or anywhere else!


Although a US release is best for me










Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3D Bluliever* /forum/post/18872097
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am the producer of Grand Canyon Adventure BD 3D. Thanks to all for your appreciation of the quality and for taking the trouble to get it from Germany.
> 
> I am trying to release it as fast as I can in the USA and in other markets. I will come back in a few weeks with an announcement of a US street date this fall.
> 
> 
> My friends at Eurovideo in Germany decided to jump out there and fast track it to have the bragging rights of the first live action BD 3D in Europe.
> 
> 
> I am also working on several other 3D titles from my IMAX library and expect to release later this year:
> 
> 
> Mummies: Secrets of the Pharaohs
> 
> Dinosaurs Alive!
> 
> Wild Ocean
> 
> Dinosaurs of Patagonia
> 
> Ultimate Gs
> 
> 
> in 2011 I should get out by Q2
> 
> Ultimate Wave Tahiti
> 
> Arabia 3D
> 
> Legends of Flight
> 
> 
> As you can see I am a believer and am doing my best to seed the 3D
> 
> market with as much true 3D high quality content as I can.
> 
> 
> In regards to the flyer in the Germany package - a bit rushed - it gives the false impression that other 2D films like the Alps and Hurricane on the Bayou will be released in 3D - I will not convert anything to 3D. Only the films listed above are 3D films, and only those films will be released in 3D BD.
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this thread for their valued feedback and stay tuned there is more 3D BD fun yet to come from Big Picture Digital!
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Ryan



My copy of Grand Canyon is on its way from Germany and should be here in a few days.


I've dragged quite a few people with me to see 3D demos around my area. Whenever we get to the Panasonic displays and see the Grand Canyon 3D footage, it invariably takes their breath away. "Beautiful" and "Wow!" seem to be the most common responses.


I don't dislike animated features, but documentaries are a perfect 3D showcase. We are so fortunate that you have several of these beautiful IMAX works in the pipeline for us. I will buy them all.


----------



## orion13

I just got my Grand Canyon DVD from Germany! Absolutely breathtaking! This is the disc that could sell 3D TV's...much more than all of the animated stuff that's out there.


----------



## gravy

This disc is great. Kudos for getting out the first true 3D live action piece. Looking forward to future titles. If you need any beta-testers to judge the 'proper convergence,' I'd be willing!


Nice job Ryan. First rate presentation.


----------



## Columbo345

Excellent news Ryan.


I own the Grand Canyon IMAX (the regular 2D Blu Ray - excellent HD surround sound btw) - and would rebuy it as 3D when it's available in the US. The more 3D IMAX the better










Will there be a possibility that your company can convert some past 2D IMAX into 3D? (like The Alps)


----------



## HermantoWang

ordered mine


----------



## Paul S Penny

Finally got mine today. AWESOME, Ryan. You da man.


----------



## jbug

Finally got my order in. I'm hyped about this one and can't wait for the other IMAX 3D films.


----------



## pmalter0

Got mine today! I have no idea when I'll get to watch it, with friggin Mitsubishi sitting on the adapters until they sell enough kits to sell out all the glasses they got from Samsung.


----------



## steelers1

the one and only got here today. four days early. now i have to wait for the mitt 3dc-1000 kit.


----------



## NorthTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbug* /forum/post/18895808
> 
> 
> Finally got my order in. I'm hyped about this one and can't wait for the other IMAX 3D films.



Yeah, I see LG is now offering IMAX Under the Sea Blu-ray 3D as their promo. Only a matter of time........


----------



## mhetman

Finally got to play my disk and all I can say it is fantastic. I tried to play it through my TMT 3D plugin but it hangs up at the beginning of the railroad scene. I think the problem is more with the Intel G45 drivers then anything else. I will have to see if I can duplicate the problem using PowerDVD 10. Anyway it plays perfectly though the Panasonic 350. I do not see any ghosting or shadows throughout the entire movie and my Xpan 102's stayed in sync.


Can't wait for more source to be released...


----------



## relaxman

Is there any possibility to release the film with hungarian audio track?

Or just in the far future?

When i buy this, how can I view with my 2 projector polarized setup?

Maybe powerdvd can handle dual output or stereoscopic player?

I don't have a 120Hz TV, just a 3,5m silver screen










cheers,

Marton


----------



## Oniichan

*ok, i just jumped the gun and ordered mine, after reading everyones review, then seeing the guy that made it comment on it here, i was like WOW, lol. Thanx a bunch Mr. Ryan, cant wait to see whats next







*


----------



## NorthTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhetman* /forum/post/18898687
> 
> 
> Finally got to play my disk and all I can say it is fantastic. I tried to play it through my TMT 3D plugin but it hangs up at the beginning of the railroad scene. I think the problem is more with the Intel G45 drivers then anything else. I will have to see if I can duplicate the problem using PowerDVD 10. Anyway it plays perfectly though the Panasonic 350. I do not see any ghosting or shadows throughout the entire movie and my Xpan 102's stayed in sync.
> 
> 
> Can't wait for more source to be released...



Have you found a simple way to hook up the Panasonic 350 to your 3D computer?


----------



## JamesN

Just announced for US release. link


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesN* /forum/post/18903092
> 
> 
> Just announced for US release. link



MSRP only 24.99, here's to hoping it's 19.99 or less on Amazon


----------



## mhetman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthTV* /forum/post/18902976
> 
> 
> Have you found a simple way to hook up the Panasonic 350 to your 3D computer?



No, I hook up the Panasonic Vid/Aud HDMI port to HDMI port 3 of the Samsung and the Panasonic Sub HDMI port to the AV Receiver. I disable video from the Sub HDMI port on the Panny and send bitstream to the AV Receiver. If I don't disable the video from the 2nd HDMI port, I can only get 2 channel audio. This combo works great. If I want to try my PC 3D output I have to swap the HDMI cables on the TV. I may have to find a "X" HDMI switch to do this in the future. I need to see if anyone makes such a switch.


----------



## advocate2

Ryan,


Along with everyone else on the Board, many thanks.


Will the resolution on the Bluray disks be the same as Directv? As others have mentioned, broadcast quality on Directv varies.


Don


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18903562
> 
> 
> Ryan,
> 
> 
> Along with everyone else on the Board, many thanks.
> 
> 
> Will the resolution on the Bluray disks be the same as Directv? As others have mentioned, broadcast quality on Directv varies.
> 
> 
> Don



The 3D Blu-ray is Full HD 3D. DirecTV is side by side 3D, with half the vertical resolution. That's two 1920x1080 frames compared to two 960x1080 frames. The TV interpolates the two half frames to two full frames, and the hit in quality doesn't have to appear to be as great as the number would suggest. Other things can get lost in a DirecTV transmission, though, that could affect picture quality, too - such as too much compression.


----------



## Lumpy

Awesome Ryan


Glad to see someone is trying to fill the 3D vacuum.


Now, I just hope every last copy headed to the states doesn't end up getting snatched up by some freekin' e-bay vendor.


----------



## Quatre

Actually I wish this was on eBay so I could use bing cashback and hopefully get it for less and quicker then amazon.de...


----------



## Quatre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just announced for US release. link



Not till the end of oct. though, ugh. With little to no content right now that's a long time to wait fr something that can be had now for a little more.


How much is it total from amazon.de?


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quatre* /forum/post/18917767
> 
> 
> Not till the end of oct. though, ugh. With little to no content right now that's a long time to wait fr something that can be had now for a little more.
> 
> 
> How much is it total from amazon.de?



It was $42.70 when I bought it about two weeks ago.


----------



## dannypanny

just bought it from amazon.de for $44.00 shipped to san diego.not a bad price.


----------



## GeorgeHolland

For Samsung owners that have this Blu-Ray 3-D; is the correct 3-D setting 2-D to 3-D? That is the only watchable option for me but not what I expected. I have only watched the first few minutes but thought the scene of the dam where they pan in looked very strange and unrealistic; in fact many of the scenes look odd.


----------



## wiggo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GeorgeHolland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For Samsung owners that have this Blu-Ray 3-D; is the correct 3-D setting 2-D to 3-D? That is the only watchable option for me but not what I expected. I have only watched the first few minutes but thought the scene of the dam where they pan in looked very strange and unrealistic; in fact many of the scenes look odd.



If you get the option of 2D-to-3D, your display isn't detecting the 3D. If you select Play in 3D, your display should auto detect 3D and tell you to put your glasses on. Are you routing through a receiver that doesn't support HDMI 1.4a? Do other 3D Blu-rays play properly? Did you get the "3D Blu-Ray Edition" (written above the title on the case)?


----------



## walford

George,

What kind of glases are you using? Possibly you got a Anaglyph "3D" disk which plays as 2D and you have to have red and blue glases or othwise the display looks terrible.

Are you using the Samsung 6900 3D Blu ray player?


----------



## chriss2d

Hey guys..long time lurker, first time poster and 3D lover







Just put my order in for this and I'm looking forward to seeing it. Sounds great!


----------



## GeorgeHolland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18923337
> 
> 
> George,
> 
> What kind of glases are you using? Possibly you got a Anaglyph "3D" disk which plays as 2D and you have to have red and blue glases or othwise the display looks terrible.
> 
> Are you using the Samsung 6900 3D Blu ray player?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wiggo* /forum/post/18923298
> 
> 
> If you get the option of 2D-to-3D, your display isn't detecting the 3D. If you select Play in 3D, your display should auto detect 3D and tell you to put your glasses on. Are you routing through a receiver that doesn't support HDMI 1.4a? Do other 3D Blu-rays play properly? Did you get the "3D Blu-Ray Edition" (written above the title on the case)?




This is just a bedroom setup and a BD-C6900 Blu-ray 3D player is connected directly to a UN46C7000 LED TV with an HDMI cable so no receiver at this time. We have a pair of SSG-2200AR glasses.


The Blu-ray says


Made for IMAX 3D theaters

Blu-ray 3D EDITION

Grand Canyon Adventure


I only have one other 3D Blu-ray, Cloudy with a chance of Meatballs.

Since most of my 3D viewing has been via Comcast Cable, ir sounds like with Blu-ray if I select “watch 3D in the disk menu, the TV switches to 3D automatically and all I need to do is turn on the glasses?


Thanks wiggo and walford.


----------



## almostinsane

Did you buy it from Amazon.de or somewhere else?


----------



## GeorgeHolland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/18924259
> 
> 
> Did you buy it from Amazon.de or somewhere else?



If that question was for me, yes. It seems I have the correct version.

I'll try and watch a little tonight if I can get the images from the game I shot today edited.


Thanks.


----------



## chriss2d

If you were talking to me, then yeah, Amazon.de. The only other place I know of is the bay and you'll have to pay a bit more there...double actually.


----------



## Hyabusha

Thanks Ryan! ^_^


----------



## Quatre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dannypanny* /forum/post/18919188
> 
> 
> just bought it from amazon.de for $44.00 shipped to san diego.not a bad price.



yeah looks like i paid $44 also. bummer considering it will be msrp $24.98 in Oct. in usa so we paid almost double and could be less then that some places... so I feel kind of duped but wanted to have a good 3d bluray now rather then months from now. they better speed up releases. maybe I'll watch this a couple times and try to sell on the bay for a profit.


----------



## richbutler1

Another buyer of GC from De....Amazon.de $44 USD shipped 8-12 bus. days


Thanks to all for the reviews and Ryan for actively participating.


Ryan,

Any chance of putting together some enthusiast packages for your friends here?


Say 3 or 4 packs from the rest of your set once they come out for a nice price?










If this rocks on my 73" Mitsu, I'll be dropping $ for the Viewsonic 3D ready Front Pro.!!!(yes 720p, but hey @ almost 100" and 3000 lumens in my great room, it just may be a poor man's 3d paradise!)


----------



## walford

George,

Since you were not pleased with the 3D quality is there any possibliy that your right eye is seing the left eyes image and vice-versa. If so you need to select Reverse in the TVs 3d settings.


----------



## Steve P.

George, it sounds like you watching using the 2-D to 3-D conversion, in other words, you were watching the flat print and the set was doing the faux 3-D.


You need to watch the actual 3-D version on the disc.


BTW, there is no anaglyph version of the disc.


----------



## GeorgeHolland

I am able to watch the movie in 3D with no issues. I updated my 6900 firmware but think my initial issue was user error. I didn't realize the TV automatically presented in 3D and all I had to do was turn the glasses on. Camera work looks stunning for the little bit of the movie I've seen so far. Is the entire movie a sequel to An Inconvenient Truth?


----------



## thebat68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GeorgeHolland* /forum/post/18927247
> 
> 
> I am able to watch the movie in 3D with no issues. I updated my 6900 firmware but think my initial issue was user error. I didn't realize the TV automatically presented in 3D and all I had to do was turn the glasses on. Camera work looks stunning for the little bit of the movie I've seen so far. Is the entire movie a sequel to An Inconvenient Truth?



Yeah it's a little PC preachy, but good anyway.


----------



## space123321

Ordered this last Monday - showed up this afternoon! Can't believe how quick it was to ship to Canada! Can't wait to test it out tonight!


----------



## Photo3D

Is there anyone who has succeeded in viewing SENSIO 3D formated DVD

(side-by-side) on any of the new 3D HDTV. (Samsung, Sony, Panasonic) ?


If you succeeded, what where your settings on the Blu-Ray player and TV ?


----------



## Photo3D

I hope the IMAX 3D Blu-Ray will also have the french soundtrack.

* in field-sequential had it.


----------



## icerat4

I have a extra copy coming via my mistake pushing buy button lol...i will sell it brand new in box when i get it which will be a few days...40 bucks plus shipping its yours


----------



## chicodang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Photo3D* /forum/post/18928344
> 
> 
> I hope the IMAX 3D Blu-Ray will also have the french soundtrack.
> 
> * in field-sequential had it.



I'm a French canadian and I ordered it. I think the movie will be in German and English...not sure for French..


Regards,


Dan


----------



## unklepauly

I have to see what the comments are about saying this is the best 3D content out now. I placed my order today and I guess it will be here next Monday. I really can't wait to see something other than animation.


----------



## Quatre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a extra copy coming via my mistake pushing buy button lol...i will sell it brand new in box when i get it which will be a few days...40 bucks plus shipping its yours



Damn, I wouldn't have minded saving $4 and getting it domestically/faster. Oh well, if you were selling it for $30 I would have really kicked myself. I should have waited till oct. when it will be $24.98 or less in USA.


----------



## icerat4

ok 35 buck plus shipping...i should have these buy thursday....







by the way i watched cloudy with meatballs on my hx800 sony and it was very nice ...i have a hx800 tv str dn1010 sony av new reciver bluray sony player and playstion 3 .hooked up with 1.4 hdmi ...all sony and all is really nice...


----------



## space123321

Watched this last night when the kids went down - loved every minute of it!


Very min. ghosting on some scenes (you have to look for it) on the VT25 however depth is great! While our room is perfect for our 50inch - I did find myself thinking 'man how good would this be on a huge screen!'


Thanks again!


----------



## nyc3dwd60738




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/18931302
> 
> 
> ok 35 buck plus shipping...i should have these buy thursday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way i watched cloudy with meatballs on my hx800 sony and it was very nice ...i have a hx800 tv str dn1010 sony av new reciver bluray sony player and playstion 3 .hooked up with 1.4 hdmi ...all sony and all is really nice...



u still selling the grand canyon 3d bluray for 35$ ?


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyc3dwd60738* /forum/post/18932299
> 
> 
> u still selling the grand canyon 3d bluray for 35$ ?



Yes i am ..I will post it here thursday when i have the copy in hand..i just got a ups confimation of delivery thursday..So when i have it in hand ...1st guy that can paypal me will get this sent to them..asap no problems...i will ship it to ya how ever ya want....Yes this is the right 3d bluray edition also...


http://www.amazon.de/IMAX-Adventure-...9643370&sr=8-1 




this is the one........thanks and i will be here thursday when i have it in hand thanks alot guys ..I love my sony set up awesome 3d ...enjoy...


----------



## jbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/18932431
> 
> 
> Yes i am ..I will post it here thursday when i have the copy in hand..i just got a ups confimation of delivery thursday..So when i have it in hand ...1st guy that can paypal me will get this sent to them..asap no problems...i will ship it to ya how ever ya want....Yes this is the right 3d bluray edition also...
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/IMAX-Adventure-...9643370&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the one........thanks and i will be here thursday when i have it in hand thanks alot guys ..I love my sony set up awesome 3d ...enjoy...




Is Amazon.de sending this to you via UPS or USPS? I have a copy coming also and I thought it was USPS. I know what you mean when you say you love your 3D set up. 3D gives me something more to look forward to when it comes to watching movies in theaters and at home. 3D PS3 games are very nice also.


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbug* /forum/post/18933376
> 
> 
> Is Amazon.de sending this to you via UPS or USPS? I have a copy coming also and I thought it was USPS. I know what you mean when you say you love your 3D set up. 3D gives me something more to look forward to when it comes to watching movies in theaters and at home. 3D PS3 games are very nice also.






mine is ups fast fast ordered 19th in route as we speak ..comfimed delivery date july 22nd ups...now thats fast...sure i paid but who cares its 3DTV LOL..


----------



## Quatre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/18931302
> 
> 
> ok 35 buck plus shipping...i should have these buy thursday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way i watched cloudy with meatballs on my hx800 sony and it was very nice ...i have a hx800 tv str dn1010 sony av new reciver bluray sony player and playstion 3 .hooked up with 1.4 hdmi ...all sony and all is really nice...



wait, so how many do you have to sell? just the one. I guess that is going to go fast. damn, i would have really rather paid $35 plus domestic shipping (prob $5?) then $44 total. oh well, still your only $5 less total and if shipping is more then $5 with you then its a bust.


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quatre* /forum/post/18934242
> 
> 
> wait, so how many do you have to sell? just the one. I guess that is going to go fast. damn, i would have really rather paid $35 plus domestic shipping (prob $5?) then $44 total. oh well, still your only $5 less total and if shipping is more then $5 with you then its a bust.



I have 1 extra copy....and a few pms already for it ...thursday when i have in hand and post here its first..which will be thursday afternoon ....







35 bucks and shipping cant be that much out here i am sure a few bucks if that....I will keep ya all informed when i get it good luck to all ..and thanks for the help on getting some of my money back ....Peace


----------



## jbug

Still waiting on mine but in the meantime how about some in depth reviews from you nice folks.


----------



## unklepauly

*I am due to get this on 7/26. When I get it in hand I also am going to sell my copy. If anyone is interested in it please let me know. I will ship priority mail for a total of what I paid for it. The first Paypal that hits my account in the amount of 45 bucks will get it shipped to them.







*


----------



## chicodang

I received it today, and this 3d documentary is perfect ! Thanks Imax 3D, Ryan and all...


Regards,


Dan


----------



## jbug

I'm beginning to think my delivery is overdue. It better be home when I get there (he,he). I'm down to one 3D movie since I sold MvsA on eBay.


----------



## chicodang

My delivery date was July 19-27. I received it today (22)...and I love it...


Dan


----------



## icerat4

I just watched 10 mins of it ..love it very very very cool...My sony stuff rocks plus my bose system to enhance is a bounus...Very pleased ..now bring on the comcast programming


----------



## W Rabbit

Mine shipped on the 16th July. No sign of it yet. Hope it shows today for the weekend.


----------



## jbug

I got it yesterday and watched it with my wife. Very pleased except for the generic sounding music and the German language on the extras that made it hit and miss for selecting features.


----------



## icerat4

Well i got ripped of from the buyer of this movie..I said 35 plus shipping ..well i got 38 dollars and thats it..shipping was more than 5 buck it was 14 ..and the guy who bought this said tuff ****.....this is the guy..nyc3dwd60738 so he paypal me 38 buck ..and i told him shipping was 14 he said tuff **** your problem...Here i was tring to be a nice guy and i Got it jabbed in my ass...I dont do **** like that .so it was a bit more big deal..This guy is a piece of **** and i will hound him here if he stay here..this is just wrong..Gezz didnt even get what i ask 35 plus shipping ..People like this need to be shot in the ****ing head....Your a cheap ass piece of crap...i am going to make this 14 buck a living hell for you dude..Just because on how you handle this transaction..i HAVE ALL YOUR INFO AND believe me you are on my **** list which i 1 deep you only ...Get ready ...Hope it was worth your 14 buck ...


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/18950362
> 
> 
> Well i got ripped of from the buyer of this movie..I said 35 plus shipping ..well i got 38 dollars and thats it..shipping was more than 5 buck it was 14 ..and the guy who bought this said tuff ****.....this is the guy..nyc3dwd60738 so he paypal me 38 buck ..and i told him shipping was 14 he said tuff **** your problem...Here i was tring to be a nice guy and i Got it jabbed in my ass...I dont do **** like that .so it was a bit more big deal..This guy is a piece of **** and i will hound him here if he stay here..this is just wrong..Gezz didnt even get what i ask 35 plus shipping ..People like this need to be shot in the ****ing head....Your a cheap ass piece of crap...i am going to make this 14 buck a living hell for you dude..Just because on how you handle this transaction..i HAVE ALL YOUR INFO AND believe me you are on my **** list which i 1 deep you only ...Get ready ...Hope it was worth your 14 buck ...



1) all this should have been private; 2) $14 to post a bluray is absurd, especially in view of all discussion of "a few bucks or less."


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/18950659
> 
> 
> 1) all this should have been private; 2) $14 to post a bluray is absurd, especially in view of all discussion of "a few bucks or less."




It was private ..But this guy is a piece of work and i am done with pms...This guy is just another ******* that feels he wants to play people and i dont roll that way ..I just assume give the dam movie away free .then deal with this loser sorry ass SOB....lIKE I SAID Sorry for the drama ..But this guy needs to be enlighten on how to be a real person ..Not a guy that wants to rip off a seller here..Must fourms have a who and who not to buy and sell from i didnt see it here as i am a new guy on this fourm...Once again sorry .But i did nothing wrong here...And want to expose a member who feels .He can make up rules as he goes along...


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/18950688
> 
> 
> It was private ..But this guy is a piece of work and i am done with pms...This guy is just another ******* that feels he wants to play people and i dont roll that way ..I just assume give the dam movie away free .then deal with this loser sorry ass SOB....lIKE I SAID Sorry for the drama ..But this guy needs to be enlighten on how to be a real person ..Not a guy that wants to rip off a seller here..Must fourms have a who and who not to buy and sell from i didnt see it here as i am a new guy on this fourm...Once again sorry .But i did nothing wrong here...And want to expose a member who feels .He can make up rules as he goes along...



i feel for ya. if you go back and look at his posts you can see what a guy he is. on the cheap. thanks for your warning about him. have a nice day.


----------



## icerat4

Thanks ,,Yea it sucks when ya have to deal with this kinda of people..I run retail all day long..I see this alot with certian people...I had a wiff.But i was just thought was a good deal for someone..Hey if i buy something and it comes in a bit more than intisipated ..Hey i pay and move on..I dont do the your stuck with it to Bad....And i didnt even recive the right amount to begin with ...So thats my stupid ordeal story here....I told my wife id gladly give it away free than deal with such a non speaking non spelling person in my life....Thanks again guys for the ear im just pissed ..AND NOW i am done with it ...


----------



## icerat4

BY the way THE MOVIE KICKS ASS...


----------



## nyc3dwd60738




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/18950362
> 
> 
> Well i got ripped of from the buyer of this movie..I said 35 plus shipping ..well i got 38 dollars and thats it..shipping was more than 5 buck it was 14 ..and the guy who bought this said tuff ****.....this is the guy..nyc3dwd60738 so he paypal me 38 buck ..and i told him shipping was 14 he said tuff **** your problem...Here i was tring to be a nice guy and i Got it jabbed in my ass...I dont do **** like that .so it was a bit more big deal..This guy is a piece of **** and i will hound him here if he stay here..this is just wrong..Gezz didnt even get what i ask 35 plus shipping ..People like this need to be shot in the ****ing head....Your a cheap ass piece of crap...i am going to make this 14 buck a living hell for you dude..Just because on how you handle this transaction..i HAVE ALL YOUR INFO AND believe me you are on my **** list which i 1 deep you only ...Get ready ...Hope it was worth your 14 buck ...



i told u im gonna pay u only 35 for the disc and 5 for shipping 40 all together thrue paypal .u are selling so u should know paypal charges you a fee when u sell .u got my 40 or 38$ and now u complaying ?where is the disc ?he never even shipped to me hes a scamer but i got all his imfos so im gonna sue him if he not gonna refund me the 40 $ that he got form me .do not buy from him ppl


----------



## nyc3dwd60738

after he got my money he wants more becouse extra money becouse the shipping was more than 5$ .why he didnt find out how much the shipping gonna cost before he took my money .i told him im gonna pay only 35 for the disc and 5 for shipping .he shouldnt agree on it and take my money if he didnt know how much the shipping gonna cost him.guys please bring some sence to this guy becouse i think he never sell or buy enything online.and he lie to me tht he shipped the disc give me a fake trucking number on fedex with no destination or info about the item .i give him simple choice to eather refunf my money or ill take legal steps.sorry about this kind of threads just trying to brind truth in this issue and clear up my name that he is talking about me.thanks


----------



## nyc3dwd60738

and by the way i know how to spell







its just im typing from my iphone....


----------



## icerat4

You get a full refund ..once the dvd gets back in my hands Period..I told you that in my pms..Tracking number is real you goof ..check it ..You are a complete moron...I Gave you a ligit number ...But since you didnt give me my original asking price of 35 plus shipping cost you get nothing but a refund when i recive the dvd back period..If you look back in prior post i asked for 40 plus shipping cost..then 2 post down i lowered it to 35 plus shipping..I did not put a price on shipping as i did not know how or who i was going to ship it with..I CALLED YOU AND TOLD YOU..I am sending it fed ex and i will let you know the costs when i know how much fed ex was going to charge me..You said ok give me a tracking number as soon as i get it..I did and gave you the tracking and cost..AT WHICH point you went into sorry i offered 35 plus 5 buck .That was your made up deal..Not what i asked for in prior post here...You then said thats my deal and you will not get anymore money from me ..I was stunned you tried to pull this ******** with me for a lousy couple buck..So yes you goof the tracking number is real ..AND A REFUND WILL BE COMING BACK TO YOU AS SOON AS I HAVE THE DVD IN HAND PERIOD..Sorry guys


----------



## destiny 21

you should of put it on ebay i sold my copy for 78 dollars and no fighting over money.


----------



## icerat4

This has gotten way way outa hand for 10 buck....Keep the movie dude ...You are not worth my time at this point .I came here to sell this at a very fair price 35 plus shipping..You inturned made a statement of 35 plus 5 ..i didnt agree to that.Then you gave me your phone number to call you i did and i told you what the deal was again.. I Even said i am shipping it fed ex and i dont know the cost and i will give you that and a tracking number when i get it....PERIOD..End of MY DEAL TO YOU .NOT YOUR DEAL TO ME GET IT.....I could screw you right now by calling fed ex and have them return the movie to me during shipping ..There for your out the money and the movie ..And make you sit and wait for your money to be givin back..I could be a complete ******* like you.BUT I AM NOT GOING TO DO THAT...If your so hard up for the 10 bucks and cause this much crap over it ..Then you serious have no clue on how to treat people...Go back wheres you came from over seas where you belong..Deal is now done keep the movie keep the money ..And i hope No i know you will get yours KARMA IS A MOTHER BUDDIE .No more pm no nothing Go away,,,,,


----------



## nyc3dwd60738




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/18952743
> 
> 
> This has gotten way way outa hand for 10 buck....Keep the movie dude ...You are not worth my time at this point .I came here to sell this at a very fair price 35 plus shipping..You inturned made a statement of 35 plus 5 ..i didnt agree to that.Then you gave me your phone number to call you i did and i told you what the deal was again.. I Even said i am shipping it fed ex and i dont know the cost and i will give you that and a tracking number when i get it....PERIOD..End of MY DEAL TO YOU .NOT YOUR DEAL TO ME GET IT.....I could screw you right now by calling fed ex and have them return the movie to me during shipping ..There for your out the money and the movie ..And make you sit and wait for your money to be givin back..I could be a complete ******* like you.BUT I AM NOT GOING TO DO THAT...If your so hard up for the 10 bucks and cause this much crap over it ..Then you serious have no clue on how to treat people...Go back wheres you came from over seas where you belong..Deal is now done keep the movie keep the money ..And i hope No i know you will get yours KARMA IS A MOTHER BUDDIE .No more pm no nothing Go away,,,,,



ill send u extra 10$ when i recieve the disc stop cursing please ,im tired


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *destiny 21* /forum/post/18952066
> 
> 
> you should of put it on ebay i sold my copy for 78 dollars and no fighting over money.



Blessed are the peacemakers.


----------



## W Rabbit

Well got mine in yesterday and have to say it was worth the wait. Like others a little disapointed with only German audio on the extra's but hey what do you expect.


Worth the money and wait.


----------



## chriss2d

Just got mine in today. Really enjoyed it. It was great to finally see some live action 3d hehe. It certainly isn't my first choice for an Imax film, but you still get a good film and a great indicator of what 3D will be like on other things. Very glad I ordered.


----------



## Quatre

I accidentally ordered 2 and while I cant take a loss on selling one for much lower then the $44 that I and everyone else paid...


I will sell it for $45 plus shipping.


----------



## unklepauly

*This is awesome. How can it get better than actual people in 3D and music from Dave Matthews Band? I finally got to watch this tonight and was extremely pleased from front to back. The bubbles and the digital 3D effects were popping out at the first 2 minutes of this and then went into a great story people should take in really. Save the Colorado River buy cutting out on water being wasted. Great message and documentary.







unkle approves...







*


----------



## jbug

Ghosting problem early on when the guy is setting up his camera in that brick room. No amount of fiddling with the slider made it satisfactory (Samsung 63 8000 Plasma). Otherwise it's a thumb up even though I'm looking forward to other specific titles much more than this subject.


----------



## thebat68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbug* /forum/post/18958757
> 
> 
> Ghosting problem early on when the guy is setting up his camera in that brick room. No amount of fiddling with the slider made it satisfactory (Samsung 63 8000 Plasma). Otherwise it's a thumb up even though I'm looking forward to other specific titles much more than this subject.



No ghosting on my Samsung DLP. It looks amazing from beginning to end.


----------



## Columbo345

biohemmet.se posted a 2-minute demo of the opening (featuring the floating bubbles).


For those that have the 3D BD, how is the pop out on your screen. While the bubbles looked nice, they didn't seem to pop out that much.


----------



## thebat68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Columbo345* /forum/post/18968487
> 
> 
> biohemmet.se posted a 2-minute demo of the opening (featuring the floating bubbles).
> 
> 
> For those that have the 3D BD, how is the pop out on your screen. While the bubbles looked nice, they didn't seem to pop out that much.



The bubbles are in your face with the 3D Blu ray. The rest of the movie looks great as well.


----------



## David_B

Loved this blu-ray!


If you can wait till the US release it's a must have!


----------



## alcast082

I'm having the same issue previously posted, The BD won't play in 3d only the conversion 2d to 3d.

I am updating my bd-c6900 firmware to see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## alcast082

OK


I downloaded the aug 5 firmware update and everything is fixed.


If anyone else has the problem just update your firmware.



Just to add my thoughts, This BD is awesome , full screen and amazing 3d


----------



## David_B

Here is what I've discoverd about things that "pop out" of the screen.


People have different ways of watching movies/tv. Some people like to keep a wide view and take in as much of the picture as possible (this is me).


Other people focus on the action in the frame.


If you're the first type, you won't see the "pop out" effect.


If you're the second type of person you really will.


So if you're type 1 what you need to do is force yourself to change the way you watch 3D movies. You need to focus on the "action" part of the frame.


If you want to see the bubbles pop out on this disk, you have to focus your attention and eyes on the bubbles, then you will follow them from the screen to floating out in mid air.


It's a pain, because I think you miss a lot of the work that went into the movie when you only focus on a small part of the frame. But 3D doesn't work so well when you take in the entire frame.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Columbo345* /forum/post/18968487
> 
> 
> biohemmet.se posted a 2-minute demo of the opening (featuring the floating bubbles).
> 
> 
> For those that have the 3D BD, how is the pop out on your screen. While the bubbles looked nice, they didn't seem to pop out that much.


----------



## Shadow2222

I currently have an offer out to somebody about this, but if anyone would like to trade their Grand Canyon Adventure disc for my Disney 3d showcase disc (exclusive to the 300 dollar Mitsubishi starter kit) please post here and/or send me a pm.


I really want to see this.


----------



## almostinsane

Just order it from Amazon.de for $40 and sell your Disney disc on ebay for double.


----------



## Quatre

its more then $40 on amazon.de


----------



## jtmcalpin

How is everyone ordering from amazon.de ? are just that familiar with amazon regularly that you know the buttons and what goes where?


Or is there an easy way to translate the page to english. Maybe i am just paranoid but i dont want to order wrong or send it to the wrong adress.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## joels1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtmcalpin* /forum/post/19061918
> 
> 
> How is everyone ordering from amazon.de ? are just that familiar with amazon regularly that you know the buttons and what goes where?
> 
> 
> Or is there an easy way to translate the page to english. Maybe i am just paranoid but i dont want to order wrong or send it to the wrong adress.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I used google chrome then converted the german text to english. It will allow you to easily place the order without screwing anything up.


----------



## morganplus4

I just ordered a copy of this documentary after reading the reviews on this thread! I opened two screens and cut and pasted the German text into the Google translator and had no problems with it at all. Took 5 - 8 minutes to spend $ 45.00 CDN for the disk.


I couldn't figure out if the Region Code is correct for our area but it must be if all of you are enjoying 3D! I ordered my TRU3D Samsung DLP package and hope that all of this stuff arrives at about the same time. A couple of you mentioned that this docu was responsible for converting your wife over to 3D, that clinched it for me as I have that issue too.


And now we wait .........................


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

I ordered it...


$45 US


I hope they start releasing in the US. I did not really enjoy the experience ording it from the German Amazon.


----------



## almostinsane

What's there not to love about Amazon.de? Click three yellow buttons and you are done!


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

Well for one thing... The currency conversion. Canadian and U.S. are the same price?


The other is the navigation of disc menu's in German.


----------



## washguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtmcalpin* /forum/post/19061918
> 
> 
> How is everyone ordering from amazon.de ? are just that familiar with amazon regularly that you know the buttons and what goes where?
> 
> 
> Or is there an easy way to translate the page to english. Maybe i am just paranoid but i dont want to order wrong or send it to the wrong adress.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I just put this dvd on ebay for 35 bucks plus 3 for shipping ...its an awesome 3-d but i ended up with 2 copies so , one is on ebay







Wash


----------



## DaGamePimp

Have they announced when this is coming out in the US?


Great 3D or not it's simply not worth $45 to me







.


Thanks,

Jason


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/19073189
> 
> 
> Have they announced when this is coming out in the US?
> 
> 
> Great 3D or not it's simply not worth $45 to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason



Last I heard, the US release is in October.


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriss2d* /forum/post/19073422
> 
> 
> Last I heard, the US release is in October.



Which is exactly why I don't understand why people are buying a german version of a BR for a premium instead of waiting 2 months. Oh well, to each their own...


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browerjs* /forum/post/19073536
> 
> 
> Which is exactly why I don't understand why people are buying a german version of a BR for a premium instead of waiting 2 months. Oh well, to each their own...



People do funny things when they're starving. Including me hehe. It's not so bad. You switch it to English and you're good to go. No real menus to speak of.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriss2d* /forum/post/19073422
> 
> 
> Last I heard, the US release is in October.



Ah, thank you!


Jason


----------



## SFMike

I'm really enjoying my new Samsung 8000 series 3-D TV but I think I'm going to wait until the Grand Canyon Blu-Ray disc is released in the United States, although I have to admit that it's really kind of hard waiting. So far I've really enjoyed Monsters vs. Aliens and Meatballs and can't wait for more 3-D content to arrive. What really amazes me is how greedy and shortsighted the studios are about releasing more 3-D content to help sell more 3-D TVs so they can sell more content. It seems that their hearts aren't really into promoting Blu-Ray 3-D unless they are having their palms greased with money from the TV manufacturers. That's unfortunate for those of us who really enjoy our 3-D sets.


What's really stupid is that it at this point in time they could put out just about any of their old 3-D content and it would sell because we are all starving for it. It's just like in the early days of high definition TV when there was hardly any high-definition programming and you would be watching things that really didn't interest you that much except that they were broadcasting it in high definition. Really, we should already have Alice in Wonderland and Clash of the Titans out in 3-D regardless if they are 3-D conversions or not. On the bright side, I have to admit that I have been really enjoying the 3-D conversion feature of the Samsung LED set way more than I ever thought I would. Hope you guys are all enjoying yourselves as much as I am.


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

My real 3D library is starting to grow. I'm not sure where I draw the line on content costs. But the marquise at the entrance to my theater says "August is 3D premier month" and so far with a packed theater every weekend, I need content!!


I am also having a blast with 2D to 3D conversions.


----------



## advocate2

FWIW I spoke to the folks at the Sony store here in Vegas and was told Sony will be announcing more titles to coinside with their PS3 3D Bluray firmware update on September 12.


----------



## Quatre

I am selling an extra copy I have of Grand Canyon 3d bluray (accidentally ordered 2 from germany because i couldnt translate the site, lol) for $50 shipped dor anyone thay doesnt want to order from germany or wait.


That price is just what i paid plus shipping to someone in the US (if i can keep shipping around $5 hopefully) so im not making anything on it.


----------



## bchildress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SFMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm really enjoying my new Samsung 8000 series 3-D TV but I think I'm going to wait until the Grand Canyon Blu-Ray disc is released in the United States, although I have to admit that it's really kind of hard waiting. So far I've really enjoyed Monsters vs. Aliens and Meatballs and can't wait for more 3-D content to arrive. What really amazes me is how greedy and shortsighted the studios are about releasing more 3-D content to help sell more 3-D TVs so they can sell more content. It seems that their hearts aren't really into promoting Blu-Ray 3-D unless they are having their palms greased with money from the TV manufacturers. That's unfortunate for those of us who really enjoy our 3-D sets.
> 
> 
> What's really stupid is that it at this point in time they could put out just about any of their old 3-D content and it would sell because we are all starving for it. It's just like in the early days of high definition TV when there was hardly any high-definition programming and you would be watching things that really didn't interest you that much except that they were broadcasting it in high definition. Really, we should already have Alice in Wonderland and Clash of the Titans out in 3-D regardless if they are 3-D conversions or not. On the bright side, I have to admit that I have been really enjoying the 3-D conversion feature of the Samsung LED set way more than I ever thought I would. Hope you guys are all enjoying yourselves as much as I am.



I believe they make Hundreds of thousands of dollars instantly by giving the exclusive deals whereas Meatballs profits will trickle in from the small base of buyers out there today. I can't say I would do differently if I was trying to keep good cash-flow in difficult economy. From their perspective the only risk they take is by killing off attractiveness of 3d to new consumers. I think this is small risk as most consumers aren't aware of situation until they already have equipment.


----------



## advocate2

It looks like it is up for pre-Order at Amazon for $17.49 with a November 30 release date:

http://www.amazon.com/Grand-Canyon-A...2571508&sr=8-7 



The only thing that gives me pause is that there is no warning about needing a 3D TV set. There are insufficient notes on the product page to make sure it is True 3D.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/19088204
> 
> 
> It looks like it is up for pre-Order at Amazon for $17.49 with a November 30 release date:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Grand-Canyon-A...2571508&sr=8-7
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that gives me pause is that there is no warning about needing a 3D TV set. There are insufficient notes on the product page to make sure it is True 3D.



I bet it's the real thing!


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bchildress* /forum/post/19080226
> 
> 
> I believe they make Hundreds of thousands of dollars instantly by giving the exclusive deals whereas Meatballs profits will trickle in from the small base of buyers out there today. I can't say I would do differently if I was trying to keep good cash-flow in difficult economy. From their perspective the only risk they take is by killing off attractiveness of 3d to new consumers. I think this is small risk as most consumers aren't aware of situation until they already have equipment.



Without trying to ring Lee's bell, they also risk antitrust prosecution; which, BTW, is already being investigated.


----------



## advocate2

_I bet it's the real thing!_



The Amazon UK site has it listed for an October 11 release date and has the 3D warning. I assume this is a similar release and the Amazon US listing will be updated soon.


I wonder why our British cousins get this and Dinosaurs Alive before we do in the States?


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

Mine ordered from Amazon.de whoucl be here this week.


----------



## almostinsane

Couldn't resist, huh?


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

Yeah.... My friends are digging my 3D Theater a little to much. I'm attempting to keep the ball rolling here with fresh content.


----------



## melman26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Columbo345* /forum/post/18968487
> 
> 
> biohemmet.se posted a 2-minute demo of the opening (featuring the floating bubbles).
> 
> 
> For those that have the 3D BD, how is the pop out on your screen. While the bubbles looked nice, they didn't seem to pop out that much.



How do you download the avi. files from biohemmet? I can get the ts. files but the avi. files either freeze or show the actual video.


----------



## jtmcalpin

Yeah i downloaded a few .avi files from this website and plug them into my Panny 3d bluray player using a usb drive. Some work some dont. The ones that dont work say "unsupported resolution" It is rather frustrating.


The .ts files I can not get to play at all in my bluray player. Any one get these to play?


thanks


----------



## joels1010

.ts files work no problem on my samsung tv, i have my samsung hooked directly to my network and I stream from my networked hard drive.


----------



## melman26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joels1010* /forum/post/19089432
> 
> 
> .ts files work no problem on my samsung tv, i have my samsung hooked directly to my network and I stream from my networked hard drive.



I have a samsung tv, how did you do that???


----------



## vipfit

received my grand canyon from **************** and man those bubbles in the opening credits were niceee. I just popped it in to test out the blu-ray, will watch tonight but it looks good!


----------



## joels1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *melman26* /forum/post/19094271
> 
> 
> I have a samsung tv, how did you do that???



Connect the samsung to the network via a ethernet cable, select the device I want the samsung to read from when i hit the mediaplay button on the remote, select the folder with the video content, once selected, if the content is sbs i hit the 3d button, select okay to convert then select sbs, viola 3d content via a .ts file. For the most part they play flawlessly and look great, the one that really stands out is the zoo demo file from the sony 3d demo disc. the polarbear swimming in the water is amazing looking, looks like you are actually watching the bear through a glass window.


----------



## phreaky_d

Hey, can anyone confirm whether the song played in the Panny demo disc trailer for Grand Canyon is in fact by the Dave Matthews Band? I'm not too familiar with his music, but I DO like that song...


----------



## jtmcalpin

My Grand Canyon disc is supposed to arrive tomorrow. I cant wait to see it. Especially if it is as good as everyone says it is.











> Quote:
> Hey, can anyone confirm whether the song played in the Panny demo disc trailer for Grand Canyon is in fact by the Dave Matthews Band? I'm not too familiar with his music, but I DO like that song...



I will let you know if it is dave mathews when I watch it. Assuming it is the same as the demo.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phreaky_d* /forum/post/19109571
> 
> 
> Hey, can anyone confirm whether the song played in the Panny demo disc trailer for Grand Canyon is in fact by the Dave Matthews Band? I'm not too familiar with his music, but I DO like that song...



Consider it confirmed.


----------



## phreaky_d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtmcalpin* /forum/post/19109651
> 
> 
> My Grand Canyon disc is supposed to arrive tomorrow. I cant wait to see it. Especially if it is as good as everyone says it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will let you know if it is dave mathews when I watch it. Assuming it is the same as the demo.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/19110407
> 
> 
> Consider it confirmed.



Thanks, guys...I appreciate it! Pmalter, do you know the name of the song by any chance? If it's on one of his albums, I'd like to get it.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phreaky_d* /forum/post/19110815
> 
> 
> Thanks, guys...I appreciate it! Pmalter, do you know the name of the song by any chance? If it's on one of his albums, I'd like to get it.


_Two Step_


----------



## phreaky_d

Hmmm...I just looked up the song on the 'Tube, but "Two Step" is definitely a different song than the one that's on the Panny demo disc trailer. Just to clarify, I'm talking about the song that comes on just after the footage of the guy and girl loading their bags and getting ready to get on the train, and then the song comes on just as the aerial footage of the mountains begins...


----------



## almostinsane

 http://www.amazon.com/Crash/dp/B0014...47284&sr=301-3


----------



## advocate2

Amazon has moved up the shipping date to November 2. Here's the email I received:

_We have received new release date information related to the order you placed on August ___2010. The item(s) listed below will actually ship sooner than we originally expected based on the new release date:


Robert Redford, et al "Grand Canyon Adventure: River at Risk (3D & IMAX) [Blu-ray]"

Previous estimated arrival date: December 02 2010

New estimated arrival date: November 02 2010_


----------



## In-the-sticks

The blu-ray.com site has just posted a review in which they claim that

ghosting is a real problem with this title.


So...those of you who have this, do you see a lot of ghosting? or is

this a problem with their (blu-ray.com's) setup?


Thanks.



Sticks


----------



## Matthew1251

Did not see any ghosting on my panasonic. 3d tv witch it a few times know


----------



## Joseph Clark

I can't remember seeing any ghosting on my Samsung plasma. It's not an issue on this title, IMO.


----------



## thebat68

No ghosting on my Sammy DLP LED.


----------



## dannypanny

looked good on a mits 65737 and panny 300br player


----------



## TahoeDust

I acquired a back up ISO of this Blu Ray today and burnt it. Plays flawlessly on my PS3. Beautiful movie and Dave Matthews was a perfect fit...sounds great.


I think my favorite 3D content yet.


----------



## melman26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I acquired a back up ISO of this Blu Ray today and burnt it. Plays flawlessly on my PS3. Beautiful movie and Dave Matthews was a perfect fit...sounds great.
> 
> 
> I think my favorite 3D content yet.



Where did you get the iso from?


----------



## rajibo

****oops wrong thread****


----------



## advocate2

I just received the shipping confirm from Amazon. I'll have it tomorrow. I saw a small part of it on the Panasonic Demo Disk so I'm looking forward to watching the whole film.


----------



## Wellywell

I've had this title (yes from Germany) for almost two months now and out of nine titles I still choose this one as my 3D reference disc.


----------



## Jotbill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/19422335
> 
> 
> I just received the shipping confirm from Amazon. I'll have it tomorrow. I saw a small part of it on the Panasonic Demo Disk so I'm looking forward to watching the whole film.



Yup, I'll have mine also today (Tuesday) $18.99 Shipped UPS Next Day Air







, Crazy.


----------



## TonyDP

I preordered this from Amazon as well along with Wild Ocean and Dinosaurs Alive. While the latter two have shipped, Amazon shows Grand Canyon as being delayed a couple of days and expected to ship on November 4. I guess this was the most popular disc.


----------



## melman26

Is it being sold at best buy or anything like that?


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *melman26* /forum/post/19423865
> 
> 
> Is it being sold at best buy or anything like that?



I'm pretty sure these are a limited-time exclusive with Amazon. I just checked the Best Buy website and they have it as arriving on December 7. So if you want it now at a reasonable price, I think Amazon is your only option.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/19423654
> 
> 
> Amazon shows Grand Canyon as being delayed a couple of days and expected to ship on November 4. I guess this was the most popular disc.



My order got pushed back also. It shows as "packing" today. They did upgrade it to overnight shipping.


----------



## Jotbill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/19424194
> 
> 
> My order got pushed back also. It shows as "packing" today. They did upgrade it to overnight shipping.



Just got mine, Next Day Air. Will watch tonight & report later.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/19424194
> 
> 
> My order got pushed back also. It shows as "packing" today. They did upgrade it to overnight shipping.



I got pushed to the 8th for delivery.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/19426459
> 
> 
> I got pushed to the 8th for delivery.



Got that notice, too. Then it ended up shipping today.


S~


----------



## advocate2

Mine shipped yesterday from PA and is listed as out for delivery.


Does the backup in delivery for others mean that Amazon had insufficient inventory? In other words, did demand outstrip supply? If so that's good news since Amazon will tell the manufacturers to make and ship more copies, which will give the Studios more incentive to bring more movies to market.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/19427263
> 
> 
> Does the backup in delivery for others mean that Amazon had insufficient inventory? In other words, did demand outstrip supply?



Usually what Amazon does when pre-orders exceed the available inventory is pull small orders each day from wherever they can get them and fill pre-orders daily till caught up. This goes on while they wait for a bigger shipment from the mfg.


----------



## advocate2

I wish I could say good things about this film. I have lived in the Southwest for over a decade and have ridden over 150,000 miles on motorcycles in that time. I've seen just about every park and backroad in a 250 mile radius of Vegas.


I am also a semi-pro photographer with photos published in magazines here. I've taken thousands of indoor and outdoor shots.


The color correction on his film is so bad I had a hard time even watching. For some reason i can not fathom, the director decided to film in a very warm temperature. The colors were too brown. That's just not the way things look here. Look at the trees along the river. They should be green. Instead there was a dull, yellowish tinge. Although colors later in the day are normally warmer than mid-day colors which are considered cool, it doesn't look like the way it does in this film.


It's like the director purchased the wrong kind of film, didn't have the proper filters to adjust the color "temperature" and didn't have time or budget to do it right. Inexcusable. I'm so glad I didn't pay a lot to buy this from Germany.


Michael Fatali is a friend of mine and a great professional photographer of the Southwest. Look at the color on his photos on his website. You will understand the injustice done to the Southwest in this film.

http://www.fatali.com/index2.php


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/19428054
> 
> 
> I wish I could say good things about this film. I have lived in the Southwest for over a decade and have ridden over 150,000 miles on motorcycles in that time. I've seen just about every park and backroad in a 250 mile radius of Vegas.
> 
> 
> I am also a semi-pro photographer with photos published in magazines here. I've taken thousands of indoor and outdoor shots.
> 
> 
> The color correction on his film is so bad I had a hard time even watching. For some reason i can not fathom, the director decided to film in a very warm temperature. The colors were too brown. That's just not the way things look here. Look at the trees along the river. They should be green. Instead there was a dull, yellowish tinge. Although colors later in the day are normally warmer than mid-day colors which are considered cool, it doesn't look like the way it does in this film.
> 
> 
> It's like the director purchased the wrong kind of film, didn't have the proper filters to adjust the color "temperature" and didn't have time or budget to do it right. Inexcusable. I'm so glad I didn't pay a lot to buy this from Germany.
> 
> 
> Michael Fatali is a friend of mine and a great professional photographer of the Southwest. Look at the color on his photos on his website. You will understand the injustice done to the Southwest in this film.
> 
> http://www.fatali.com/index2.php




Thanks for the info.


How was the 3d besides the issues you mention?


----------



## advocate2

The intro and credits were great in 3D. The rest of the film was average. My reference disk remains the Panasonic Demo disk.


----------



## Jotbill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jotbill* /forum/post/19426411
> 
> 
> Just got mine, Next Day Air. Will watch tonight & report later.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/19428225
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> How was the 3d besides the issues you mention?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/19428234
> 
> 
> The intro and credits were great in 3D. The rest of the film was average. My reference disk remains the Panasonic Demo disk.



Well, I'm not a professional in this area, but I thought the 3D was Great even Awesome when it was noticeable in "3D depth perception". Much of the film was about the same as 2D, but when it was right, it was Awesome to me & my wife.







For $18.99 it was well worth it, in this "3D starved enviroment".


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac* /forum/post/19427158
> 
> 
> Got that notice, too. Then it ended up shipping today.
> 
> 
> S~



I got a second notice it shipped. I should have it on the 4th.


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/19428054
> 
> 
> I wish I could say good things about this film. I have lived in the Southwest for over a decade and have ridden over 150,000 miles on motorcycles in that time. I've seen just about every park and backroad in a 250 mile radius of Vegas.
> 
> 
> I am also a semi-pro photographer with photos published in magazines here. I've taken thousands of indoor and outdoor shots.
> 
> 
> The color correction on his film is so bad I had a hard time even watching. For some reason i can not fathom, the director decided to film in a very warm temperature. The colors were too brown. That's just not the way things look here. Look at the trees along the river. They should be green. Instead there was a dull, yellowish tinge. Although colors later in the day are normally warmer than mid-day colors which are considered cool, it doesn't look like the way it does in this film.
> 
> 
> It's like the director purchased the wrong kind of film, didn't have the proper filters to adjust the color "temperature" and didn't have time or budget to do it right. Inexcusable. I'm so glad I didn't pay a lot to buy this from Germany.
> 
> 
> Michael Fatali is a friend of mine and a great professional photographer of the Southwest. Look at the color on his photos on his website. You will understand the injustice done to the Southwest in this film.
> 
> http://www.fatali.com/index2.php



This is a very interesting comment. It's been a long, long time since I visited this part of the country, so I don't have your frame of reference. When I got the Grand Canyon disc from Germany, though, I was struck by how different it looked than the same clips I'd seen on the first Panasonic 3D demo disc. The colors on the demo disc were much more subdued looking, not nearly as saturated and intense. I had seen the demo so many times that I realized one version had to be doctored. Perhaps they made a decision to amp up the color because they wanted the disc to have more impact, and felt the more muted natural colors wouldn't be received as well. If so, it seems a strange choice.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/19428054
> 
> 
> The color correction on his film is so bad I had a hard time even watching. For some reason i can not fathom, the director decided to film in a very warm temperature. The colors were too brown. That's just not the way things look here. Look at the trees along the river. They should be green. Instead there was a dull, yellowish tinge. Although colors later in the day are normally warmer than mid-day colors which are considered cool, it doesn't look like the way it does in this film.



I'm sure what you watched this title ON, but I can't fathom where you got any of this from. None of the colors look as you describe, and in fact look very natural. I've lived around the 4 corners area for 30 years and know these colors quite well too. To each his own, but I give this title a big thumbs up for PQ, including color.


----------



## TonyDP

My copy finally arrived today and I just finished watching it. Definitely the best live action 3D presentation I've seen so far at home with a sharp, vibrant picture, an almost continuous stream of great 3D imagery and very little ghosting. Definitely worth the purchase.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/19456509
> 
> 
> My copy finally arrived today and I just finished watching it. Definitely the best live action 3D presentation I've seen so far at home with a sharp, vibrant picture, an almost continuous stream of great 3D imagery and very little ghosting. Definitely worth the purchase.



Great to hear! My copy is on the way


----------



## GizmoDVD

I have Disc only copies of all 3 of these IMAX releases if anyone is interested in them. If not, I'll start a sale post here shortly.


----------



## Tomeo

Hi,


I watched Grand Canyon Adventure "River at risk" this evening on my new 3D LCD Sharp LE925. The film is great with some amazing 3D effects...


...BUT I've to admit that I'm a little bit disappointed. Indeed I've a lot of crosstalk










Which is strange is that I also received this week my 3D Bluray of Alice in Wonderland (Tim Burton's film) and I definitely don't have such crosstalk issue. That's super super limited contrary to what I can observe with Grand Canyon which presents big disturbing crosstalk issues.


How could you explain that? Is the parallax too strong with this film? The problem is that I can't modify the parallax on my TV when playing a 3D BR. It's only possible when I'm using the 2D > 3D conversion.


Thanks in advance for your explanations!


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tomeo* /forum/post/19467882
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I watched Grand Canyon Adventure "River at risk" this evening on my new 3D LCD Sharp LE925. The film is great with some amazing 3D effects...
> 
> 
> ...BUT I've to admit that I'm a little bit disappointed. Indeed I've a lot of crosstalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is strange is that I also received this week my 3D Bluray of Alice in Wonderland (Tim Burton's film) and I definitely don't have such crosstalk issue. That's super super limited contrary to what I can observe with Grand Canyon which presents big disturbing crosstalk issues.
> 
> 
> How could you explain that? Is the parallax too strong with this film? The problem is that I can't modify the parallax on my TV when playing a 3D BR. It's only possible when I'm using the 2D > 3D conversion.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your explanations!



Crosstalk is generally a display issue. I saw none of that here on my plasma.


----------



## NorthTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tomeo* /forum/post/19467882
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I watched Grand Canyon Adventure "River at risk" this evening on my new 3D LCD Sharp LE925. The film is great with some amazing 3D effects...
> 
> 
> ...BUT I've to admit that I'm a little bit disappointed. Indeed I've a lot of crosstalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is strange is that I also received this week my 3D Bluray of Alice in Wonderland (Tim Burton's film) and I definitely don't have such crosstalk issue. That's super super limited contrary to what I can observe with Grand Canyon which presents big disturbing crosstalk issues.
> 
> 
> How could you explain that? Is the parallax too strong with this film? The problem is that I can't modify the parallax on my TV when playing a 3D BR. It's only possible when I'm using the 2D > 3D conversion.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your explanations!



I'm guessing that Grand Canyon may evidence more crosstalk has something to do with its being filmed in 3D originally. I believe the Alice in Wonderland Blu-ray 3D was based on a 2D to 3D conversion in the first instance. In general animation has less crosstalk which explains why crosstalk prone TVs are usually demoed with animations such as the Monsters v. Aliens demo. Only Panasonic with its plasmas was brave enough to have live 3D demoed which ironically, included scenes from Grand Canyon. All that said, there have been various firmware upgrades that seem to be addressing the problem, at least for Samsung, but Sharp being the new kid on the block will probably take longer.


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tomeo* /forum/post/19467882
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I watched Grand Canyon Adventure "River at risk" this evening on my new 3D LCD Sharp LE925. The film is great with some amazing 3D effects...
> 
> 
> ...BUT I've to admit that I'm a little bit disappointed. Indeed I've a lot of crosstalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is strange is that I also received this week my 3D Bluray of Alice in Wonderland (Tim Burton's film) and I definitely don't have such crosstalk issue. That's super super limited contrary to what I can observe with Grand Canyon which presents big disturbing crosstalk issues.
> 
> 
> How could you explain that? Is the parallax too strong with this film? The problem is that I can't modify the parallax on my TV when playing a 3D BR. It's only possible when I'm using the 2D > 3D conversion.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your explanations!



LCDs generally exhibit more crosstalk than plasmas. DLP users often report no ghosting at all, even on titles that give other display technologies fits.


You can't change the parallax on native 3D content. There's no need, especially if it's shot or rendered properly in the first place. 2D to 3D conversion isn't native 3D, so display makers allow some control over the 3D parameters. My Samsung plasma has 10 levels in its 2D to 3D conversion, although I've found the default of 5 works best for me. Higher and the 3D looks more like cardboard cutouts. Lower and it flattens out too much, with little to no 3D effect.


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthTV* /forum/post/19468203
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that Grand Canyon may evidence more crosstalk has something to do with its being filmed in 3D originally. I believe the Alice in Wonderland Blu-ray 3D was based on a 2D to 3D conversion in the first instance. In general animation has less crosstalk which explains why crosstalk prone TVs are usually demoed with animations such as the Monsters v. Aliens demo. Only Panasonic with its plasmas was brave enough to have live 3D demoed which ironically, included scenes from Grand Canyon. All that said, there have been various firmware upgrades that seem to be addressing the problem, at least for Samsung, but Sharp being the new kid on the block will probably take longer.



High contrast material usually has more crosstalk issues, whether it's animated or live action. Monsters vs Aliens exhibited a lot of crosstalk with the first Samsung LCD displays, but firmware upgrades improved it. The Panasonic plasmas have slightly less crosstalk issues than the Samsung plasmas, but it's not a dramatic difference, IMO. The Panasonic plasmas show crosstalk in the same scenes as the Samsung ones, including Grand Canyon Adventure. I have the Panasonic demo disc with the GC clips (got it with my Panasonic 350 3D player), as well as the whole Imax film. There's not a significant difference in how the Samsung and the Panasonic ghost with either disc. The same is true when watching Monsters vs Aliens on Samsung and Panasonic plasmas.


DLP technology, from everything I'm reading, is the best technology to reduce or eliminate ghosting. The downside for DLP rear projectors is that they reduce resolution. Other reports have DLP 720p front projectors (like the little Acer everyone is gushing about) showing no ghosting at all. Two Acer owners reported no ghosting in a special test image I created in Photoshop. My Samsung plasma (and Panasonic plasmas) show significant ghosting with such test images.


----------



## Tomeo

Thanks for your comments. As I can see there's no perfect technology and crosstalks are also visible with plasma TVs on Grand Canyon. So...


----------



## icester

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Tomeo* 
Thanks for your comments. As I can see there's no perfect technology and crosstalks are also visible with plasma TVs on Grand Canyon. So...
That is not cross-talk you are sitting to close to the screen.

Double the viewing distance and you will see GC 3D without any problems.


Mathew Orman


----------



## Tomeo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icester* /forum/post/19484243
> 
> 
> That is not cross-talk you are sitting to close to the screen.
> 
> Double the viewing distance and you will see GC 3D without any problems.
> 
> 
> Mathew Orman



I'm already at 3m from my tv when watching a 3D movie or playing a 3D game. Works fine with no tons of crosstalk. So that's trange to be obliged to move to 4 or 5m just for one movie. Remember that I own the 46L925, not the 60". Note sure if it's justified to be so far from the TV...


----------



## TonyDP

I watched Grand Canyon on my Samsung 63" plasma at a distance of about 7 feet and experienced very little crosstalk; people who are seeing a lot of it are probably either very attuned to it or need to adjust their TVs settings.


When watching 3D, I have my PANEL LIGHT set to 20, CONTRAST set to 85 and BRIGHTNESS set to 55. I find that combination gives me a nice 3D effect with minimal crosstalk while still maintaining a bright, colorful image and reasonable black levels.


----------



## Tomeo

Thanks to your advices I confirm that I dramatically reduced the crosstalk by chnaging the contrast and the brightness. It's still visible but that's soft now


----------



## TonyDP

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Tomeo* 
Thanks to your advices I confirm that I dramatically reduced the crosstalk by chnaging the contrast and the brightness. It's still visible but that's soft now








Glad to hear your picture has improved. You can reduce crosstalk further by upping the brightness but I find that washes out the colors and dulls the image. I prefer a more vibrant picture, even at the cost of living with a little bit of crosstalk here and there in extreme conditions.


----------



## veroviper

Thanks for the heads up on this! Ordered it yesterday, already shipped scheduled for delivery Friday. The IMAX 3D content I've seen so far has been top notch. But the prices for the discs at BB are outrageous!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Watched it last night and, to me, it was a waste of money. Very little of the film was in 3d (opening credits and a fake flash flood and a couple of POV raft scenes.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilbur_the_goose* /forum/post/19959659
> 
> 
> Watched it last night and, to me, it was a waste of money. Very little of the film was in 3d (opening credits and a fake flash flood and a couple of POV raft scenes.



I'm really surprised to hear you say this as I thought Grand Canyon had some of the best and most consistent 3D of any title released so far with a steady stream of scenes featuring very good depth and lots of instances of 3D pop (the scene of the boats being repaired with the grinder for example had sparks flying right out of the screen to within a few inches of my eyes).


Out of curiosity, what TV and blu ray player were you using? And while this may be a dumb question, did you view it in native 3D or using some form of 2D>3D conversion?


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilbur_the_goose* /forum/post/19959659
> 
> 
> Watched it last night and, to me, it was a waste of money. Very little of the film was in 3d (opening credits and a fake flash flood and a couple of POV raft scenes.



The entire title is in 3D, of course, and looks very natural to me. But then I wasn't looking for a lot of phony stuff poking out of the screen either.


----------



## mobilejunkie

Bought this at barnes & noble for $20. Looks great!


----------



## Steve P.

There are actually quite a few flat 2-D shots in the movie.


----------



## dojoman

Did you guys noticed any crosstalk?


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dojoman* /forum/post/19966327
> 
> 
> Did you guys noticed any crosstalk?



A little, mostly in the Indian ruins.


----------



## icerat4

and this is were it all started from..This is A great title to own.


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dojoman* /forum/post/19966327
> 
> 
> Did you guys noticed any crosstalk?



Ghosting is dependent on the display and/or the glasses you use, not the title. There's no ghosting in Grand Canyon Adventure. If you see it, it's not the fault of the disc.


----------



## markmathers

Ok stupid question: what's the difference between ghosting and crosstalk??


----------



## mhetman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilbur_the_goose* /forum/post/19959659
> 
> 
> Watched it last night and, to me, it was a waste of money. Very little of the film was in 3d (opening credits and a fake flash flood and a couple of POV raft scenes.



I am surprised by your disappointment. I found a lot of 3D realism in my setup. I find it to be a great reference source.


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

No kidding. I had not watched this one for quite a while and got a new 3D display for my living room over this past weekend. And this one, the 3D knocked our socks off on the new display. No ghosting, no anything wrong that I could see.


Not all of it is 3D, but the vast majority is.


----------



## dojoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joseph Clark* /forum/post/19967874
> 
> 
> Ghosting is dependent on the display and/or the glasses you use, not the title. There's no ghosting in Grand Canyon Adventure. If you see it, it's not the fault of the disc.



Not ghosting. Crosstalk. I saw a couple of instances of it. It's probably not from the content, it was shot using 1million dollar IMAX 3D camera.


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/19970058
> 
> 
> Ok stupid question: what's the difference between ghosting and crosstalk??



Crosstalk is the amount of light that leaks into the wrong eye. It's measurable. Ghosting is the crosstalk that is evident to the viewer, so it can vary from individual to individual, and it certainly varies according to the display device and the glasses. Not all crosstalk results in ghosting, but all ghosting is caused by crosstalk.


In virtually all instances, the left and right eye views on the disc are completely independent. Ghosting (the crosstalk we see) is caused by a combination of glasses that don't block out enough light when they're "closed," and displays that can't refresh the screen fast enough to prevent overlap of the left/right pairs. In other words, glasses and displays cause ghosting, not the disc you're watching.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joseph Clark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Crosstalk is the amount of light that leaks into the wrong eye. It's measurable. Ghosting is the crosstalk that is evident to the viewer, so it can vary from individual to individual, and it certainly varies according to the display device and the glasses. Not all crosstalk results in ghosting, but all ghosting is caused by crosstalk.
> 
> 
> In virtually all instances, the left and right eye views on the disc are completely independent. Ghosting (the crosstalk we see) is caused by a combination of glasses that don't block out enough light when they're "closed," and displays that can't refresh the screen fast enough to prevent overlap of the left/right pairs. In other words, glasses and displays cause ghosting, not the disc you're watching.



Great explanation! Thanks a lot!


----------



## dojoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joseph Clark* /forum/post/19972757
> 
> 
> Crosstalk is the amount of light that leaks into the wrong eye. It's measurable. Ghosting is the crosstalk that is evident to the viewer, so it can vary from individual to individual, and it certainly varies according to the display device and the glasses. Not all crosstalk results in ghosting, but all ghosting is caused by crosstalk.
> 
> 
> In virtually all instances, the left and right eye views on the disc are completely independent. Ghosting (the crosstalk we see) is caused by a combination of glasses that don't block out enough light when they're "closed," and displays that can't refresh the screen fast enough to prevent overlap of the left/right pairs. In other words, glasses and displays cause ghosting, not the disc you're watching.



I hope this is something that can be fixed via FW update. Xtalk is really annoying in video games. When it works graphic looks beautiful.


----------

